# First ever nitrite spike



## newsome (May 6, 2009)

So I went away for the weekend and on my way back I picked up a lot of plants and planted them and added ferts. Today I noticed Bio wheels had stopped spinning, nitrates spiked to close to 5, and the rhom is flashing. I fixed the wheels with a clean, should I just keep doing water changes daily until it flattens out again? Do ferts cause nitrite spike? Anything to add?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

newsome said:


> So I went away for the weekend and on my way back I picked up a lot of plants and planted them and added ferts. Today I noticed Bio wheels had stopped spinning, nitrates spiked to close to 5, and the rhom is flashing. I fixed the wheels with a clean, should I just keep doing water changes daily until it flattens out again? Do ferts cause nitrite spike? Anything to add?


Whats at 5? title says nitrites and post says nitates. Im assuming you mean nitrites since 5 is low for nitrates. Deffinitly do a good water change liek 40-50% with dechlorinated water at the same temp of close to. repeat large water changes untill you can get no2 levels down. 5 is very high as levels shoudl be practically 0. I would alsorince all filter media using tank water. Tap water will only make your situation worse so use tank water so you dont kill bacteria and couse a cycle and add insult to injury.

What types of ferts are you using? I would also stop them until lyou can get you no2 under control.


----------



## newsome (May 6, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> So I went away for the weekend and on my way back I picked up a lot of plants and planted them and added ferts. Today I noticed Bio wheels had stopped spinning, nitrates spiked to close to 5, and the rhom is flashing. I fixed the wheels with a clean, should I just keep doing water changes daily until it flattens out again? Do ferts cause nitrite spike? Anything to add?


Whats at 5? title says nitrites and post says nitates. Im assuming you mean nitrites since 5 is low for nitrates. Deffinitly do a good water change liek 40-50% with dechlorinated water at the same temp of close to. repeat large water changes untill you can get no2 levels down. 5 is very high as levels shoudl be practically 0. I would alsorince all filter media using tank water. Tap water will only make your situation worse so use tank water so you dont kill bacteria and couse a cycle and add insult to injury.

What types of ferts are you using? I would also stop them until lyou can get you no2 under control.
[/quote]

sorry, using iPhone to type is recipe for error. Nitrates close to 80, nitrites closing in on 3 after todays water change. I'm omw to pick up nitrite detoxifier.
I was using macro ferts on a lightly planted underlit tank, only 1 week after it was cycled. Spraybar had a sand clog which is why it stopped spinning. I think I od'd on ferts and I'm paying the price


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

newsome said:


> So I went away for the weekend and on my way back I picked up a lot of plants and planted them and added ferts. Today I noticed Bio wheels had stopped spinning, nitrates spiked to close to 5, and the rhom is flashing. I fixed the wheels with a clean, should I just keep doing water changes daily until it flattens out again? Do ferts cause nitrite spike? Anything to add?


Whats at 5? title says nitrites and post says nitates. Im assuming you mean nitrites since 5 is low for nitrates. Deffinitly do a good water change liek 40-50% with dechlorinated water at the same temp of close to. repeat large water changes untill you can get no2 levels down. 5 is very high as levels shoudl be practically 0. I would alsorince all filter media using tank water. Tap water will only make your situation worse so use tank water so you dont kill bacteria and couse a cycle and add insult to injury.

What types of ferts are you using? I would also stop them until lyou can get you no2 under control.
[/quote]

sorry, using iPhone to type is recipe for error. Nitrates close to 80, nitrites closing in on 3 after todays water change. I'm omw to pick up nitrite detoxifier.
I was using macro ferts on a lightly planted underlit tank, only 1 week after it was cycled. Spraybar had a sand clog which is why it stopped spinning. I think I od'd on ferts and I'm paying the price
[/quote]

Just quit the ferts for a bit an continue with water changes daily. The nitrates should be lowered to under 40 preferably lower.


----------

